# The cleanest Fastback I have ever owned. 68' and looks NOS to include the perfect seat!



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 9, 2017)

Simply outstanding.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks NOS to me.
Great find


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 10, 2017)

Is that the uber rare chainless model?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2017)

LOL I had to order one of the chain tools after the detaile was done. Good eye.


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 10, 2017)

flexing your muscles


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 10, 2017)

Darthvader said:


> LOL I had to order one of the chain tools after the detaile was done. Good eye.



Coolness... Should give it a faster look with the new chain on.....NICE !


----------



## kasper (Apr 19, 2017)

Darthvader said:


>



for sale?


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 20, 2017)

No sir


----------



## kasper (Apr 25, 2017)

kasper said:


> for sale?



is that a correct seat I have been wondering about those seats for a while with the silver strips in the tufting lines?


----------



## SHO2010 (May 2, 2017)

WOW


----------

